# Locations in France



## willpops (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,
I'm french, so if ya want some informations about our beautiful land (the french say it... I guess for you, France are agricultors ), just ask me.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 17, 2006)

willpops said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> I'm french, so if ya want some informations about our beautiful land (the french say it... I guess for you, France are agricultors ), just ask me.




ok..please tell us some more


----------



## willpops (Apr 17, 2006)

[words in italic are Google Translated words]

So, I'm originating from Alsace which is a "region" (a "region" is here something like a "state" in the US; mine is approx. 300 by 100 km large) located near to Germany. Our "main city" is Strasbourg (known as "capital of Europa", where the European Council can be found)

Strasbourg, and the rest of Alsace is still "old school", for there remains a lot of elder houses, with _half-timberings_, etc. Traditions are still easy to be found at every corner street, in little towns.

Strasbourg is certainly the more touristic city, as there are all "influences" of architecture can be found. Search google images with "strasbourg petite france" to see elder constructions.

Other cities are less attractive for tourists, cause far more urban (in architecture, I mean). But for photographers, there are a lot of possibilities in those environments.

The alsacian mountains are the Vosges (max height 1000m, I think). They are from north to south on the entire lenght of Alsace, on the West side. Not many people live there, and it is a very nice location, as it is peaceful. Search google images with "vosges", "champ du feu" (famous ski station), or "haut koenigsburg" (famous castle).

I'd like to precise that a "small city" is here approx. 8000-10 000 inhabitants. Strasbourg is for example 300 000 inhabitants.

I'll tell you more about my (little) knowledges from France in the next post, if someone is interested about it.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 18, 2006)

*Willops*

I have to admit that I spent some time in Brittany, around Vannes & St Aurey and loved it - I also like Southern Finistere around Cast and the beach's I want to go back when the Atlantic comes rolling ashore.
I stood upto my nether regions in very cold water to get a shot of Mont St Micheal at night - the cold sea water had a detrimental effect on me but not on my Manfrotto. I would love to spend some more time in France, further south in the mountains.


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, Mont St-Michel is a nice place, but I only know it by pictures/reputation.
(The regions where I travelled in France are not very numerous : Alsace (where I live), Jura (not very populated, it is really calm), near to Marseille (Mediteranean sea, really cool during summer), recently Belfort (a city 150 km south from where I live).
I also spent some time in Switzerland, Germany (near to France, and more in the north) and south England.)


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 18, 2006)

Strasbourg looks an interesting and handsome citycentre. I'd like to spend 
a few days taking pictures there.:thumbup:


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

Just save a little money and come here... I'll make you a free tour  (If you come with lovely girls only...)


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 18, 2006)

I meeting with the Hareem Affairs Director on Tuesday, I'll get back to you on that...


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

You'll find Strasbourg photos in the "Theme gallery/Home sweet home" thread.


----------



## oxford437 (Jun 11, 2006)

Bonjour, I've been to a few locations in France, but I will be heading to Paris for my second visit in 11 days  ! I just bought a Nikon D70s and a Timeron 18-200 lens, so I dont have to carry and change out 2 lenses. I'm wondering if you can suggest some good vantage points for getting good city views from above - I'm not interested in going to the Eiffel tower. Any more off the beaten "tourist" path? I've been thinking about Sacre Couer? Thanks! I"m staying near the Louvre. Any other photo suggestions for Paris would be very much appreciated! Merci!


----------



## Cedric TOSONI (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello,

I'm French so 

From Toulouse.


----------

